# Industry News: Lexar Announces New Professional 1066x microSD UHS-I Card SILVER Series



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 28, 2020)

> *San Jose, USA, October 28, 2020 *– Lexar®, a leading global brand of flash memory solutions, today announced the Lexar Professional 1066x microSDHC/microSDXC Cards SILVER Series.
> Designed for your action cameras, drones, and Android™ smartphones, the Lexar® Professional 1066x microSD™UHS-I Card SILVER Series lets you quickly capture and transfer high-quality photos, including Full-HD and 4K UHD video2 with speeds up to 160MB/s read, and up to 120MB/s write1. The card is U3, V30 and A23,4 rated for high-speed performance. This card gives you the speed and storage you need to capture more adventures on the go.
> *Key Features:*
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------

